# Darwine



## supanatral (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm trying to run Darwine so as to install Windows applications on my Intel macbook pro. My problem is that when I try to launch one of the test programs that come with it, it says that I need to install X11, but when I try to install it, it says that I have a newer version of X11 installed. I'm running Mac OSX tiger 10.04.8 if that helps. Thanks guys


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

You need to install X11 from the installer on the OS X installation DVD. The downloadable X11 installer from Apple is for OS X 10.3.9


----------



## supanatral (Dec 3, 2006)

I installed X11SDK.pkg on the CD and it installed correctly, but when I'm still recieving the same error when I lauch notepad for instance.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try this suggestion posted in the Darwine mailing list:
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=36595832


----------



## supanatral (Dec 3, 2006)

I got it working but when I launch the programs I got with it, I get a load of errors and I figure there must be a reason for all the errors below because they wouldn't have made a program without including all of its dependancies in the dmg file.

Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
or equal to 2.0.5.
http://www.freetype.org
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": dlopen(/Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so, 2): Library not loaded: /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.6.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so
Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
or equal to 2.0.5.
http://www.freetype.org
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": dlopen(/Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/../bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so, 2): Library not loaded: /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.6.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/../bi
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": dlopen(/Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/../bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so, 2): Library not loaded: /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.6.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/../bi
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Unknown error (127).
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": dlopen(/Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so, 2): Library not loaded: /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.6.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/Darwine x86-0.9.12/Darwine/Wine.bundle/Contents/bin/../lib/wine/winex11.drv.so
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Unknown error (127).


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try installing Freetype as outlined in this thread:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t18111.html


----------



## EpicMuffin (Dec 21, 2006)

Same problem


----------



## supanatral (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually, I gave up on installing those fonts. Has anyone got Darwine working on an intel mac?


----------



## lorrielee (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi

I installed Darwine on my mac. But i always gets an error like exe has exited with an error, have a look at the Log window...

what will i do?

please i need your help.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2010)

For those still curious, I came across this page from the WINE wiki.

http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/

Try this and see if this works out for you.  The WINE wiki for third party developers that use WINE in some form or another is here:

http://wiki.winehq.org/ThirdPartyApplications

Finally, there's also this:

http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX

Hope some of this information helps you guys.


----------

